# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  TcpListener : comment detecter une dconnexion?

## pixigol

Bonjour,

je tente de faire des petites applis pour apprendre les echanges rseaux.
J'ai lu quelques tuto et j'essaye de mettre en place un mecanisme TcpListener / TcpClient
Ma question est la suivante :
il me semble que la seule facon pour le seveur (TcpListener) de savoir qu'un client s'est deconnect, c'est de tester la valeur de Connected du TcpClient. Est ce que j'ai bien tout compris?
Il n'existe pas d'vnement trapp par le serveur qui lui indiquerait une deconnexion?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------


## Graffito

> Il n'existe pas d'vnement trapp par le serveur qui lui indiquerait une deconnexion?


A vrifier : la rception d'un message de longueur nulle indique indique un certain type d'vnement, mais je ne me rappelle plus si il se produit systmatquement en client ou en listener et s'il indique une deconnection.

----------


## Pol63

je pense que je confirme
tcplistener et tcpclient crent et encapsule un socket (edit : cette ligne ne sert en rien  la rponse  ::D: )
si tu fais un beginreceive, le callback sera appel avec aucun octets  lire, ce qui signifie dconnexion (et ca doit marcher dans les 2 sens)

----------


## pixigol

Ok, ca confirme ce que je craignais.
Merci pour vos rponses  ::):

----------

